
Linux exists only because of a happy accident - ingve
https://augustl.com/blog/2019/linus_and_linux_happy_accident/
======
throwGuardian
It's also an accident that Linux won the mantle of "most popular Unix clone".
It could just as easily have been a BSD, and frankly, many wish it actually
was

~~~
dTal
At this point, Linux's chaotic bazaar nature as compared to the BSDs is more a
symptom of its success than any intrinsic technical decision. If a BSD were
today's Linux, it would probably look broadly like today's Linux in all the
ways that BSD fans dislike.

------
djmips
The accident and then the pain of spending another whole week to re-install
Minix. A very interesting case of necessity being the mother of invention.

------
badrabbit
Trivia: it was called 'freax' at first.

~~~
vardump
Yeah, some FTP server maintainer with a fedora hat (at least last I saw him)
renamed it Linux. :-)

------
meed
I wasn't aware of this anectode. It's rather nice, actually.

------
toyg
A case of “eXtreme Dogfooding”.

------
AdrienLemaire
Nice story, didn't know about it. Dual-booting is older than I thought! 1991

------
8bitsrule
Hell, we all only exist because of a happy accident.

(Well ok, not so happy for some cases.)

